# Prozac panic attacks



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Anybody have any luck with prozac for panic attacks???
Doc put me on 20 mg. 
iam feeling the side effects of increased panic.


----------



## jay2008 (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm considering prozac next week when I meet with my doctor. I was hoping a more stimulating medication would help me out of this fog versus all the other SSRI's and SNRI's that just make me tired.

Do you feel it helps besides the panic? It's usually pretty normal to feel increased anxiety during the initial dosage. Did you start right away are 20mg? I always start at 1/2 of whatever the recommended starting dose is just to ease side effects.



Theone2 said:


> Anybody have any luck with prozac for panic attacks???
> Doc put me on 20 mg.
> iam feeling the side effects of increased panic.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

[quote name='jamieinohio' date='27 January 2010 - 05:18 PM' timestamp='1264645110' post='181068']
I'm considering prozac next week when I meet with my doctor. I was hoping a more stimulating medication would help me out of this fog versus all the other SSRI's and SNRI's that just make me tired.

Do you feel it helps besides the panic? It's usually pretty normal to feel increased anxiety during the initial dosage. Did you start right away are 20mg? I always start at 1/2 of whatever the recommended starting dose is just to ease side effects.
[/quote/]

He put me on 20 mg prozac immediately. And also buspar 10 mg. I have only been on them for about 6 days.
My panic attacks are still happening but it can take up to two weeks to feel full effects.


----------

